# Rabbit rescue rules?



## bunnychild (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi i want to start a rabbit rescue because i know the human sociaty near me gets lots and they don't always sell. So i was wonderin are there speical rules for running a rescue. websites welcome.


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies (Jul 30, 2011)

This should probably be posted in the "Rescue Me" section--you'll get many more responses there.
Mods?


----------



## bunnychild (Jul 30, 2011)

kk thx


----------



## Pipp (Jul 30, 2011)

I moved this thread for you.


----------



## Pipp (Jul 30, 2011)

The rules are to make sure the rabbits comfortable and safe and to very thoroughly check out their potential homes. 

Everything else boils down to opinion. 


sas :flowerskiss:


----------



## JimD (Jul 31, 2011)

Why don't you inquire at the humane society.
They would probably know the legal outlines of running a rescue.

Maybe they would be able to set up a fostering program with you.


----------

